# Excessive Drooling?



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Does anyone know what might cause this? Last night Jasper just started having a lot of drool--I noticed when I woke up to a HUGE wet spot on the sleeve of my shirt.

I don't think he got into anything he wasn't supposed to. He did find a toad last night--I don't think he licked it--but my past dogs have always had that toad-induced mouth irritation/drooling pretty much right away after the lick. His appetite and drinking habits are normal, as is his behavior. Still playful, curious, affectionate...the only thing that's off is the excessive amount of drool. I did check his mouth for any foreign objects or injured teeth/gums and could not find anything. So weird! And a little icky.

Edit to add: Could he still be cutting his molars? I can't get him to hold still long enough to get the best look at all his teeth in the back right now, although it looks like those monstrous molars are in, and have been for a while. Teething was amazing with him--I literally had no idea he was teething until I found some blood on a few toys and eventually a tooth. He was never an indiscriminate chewer while teething. He's just 7 months now.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I think the drooling could be from either of those two things... cutting teeth OR licking a toad! There are toxins on the skin of toads that are purely a defense mechanism, to make the toad an unappealing meal. 

Since everything else seems to be normal, this probably only requires a "wait and see" approach. Good luck!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sam is just 5.5 months, the only evidence of teething was when I found small teeth here and there when he was chewing on his baby Kongs.
I kept some deciduous teeth but my wife threw them out. 
@ 5.5 the big molars are erupted and in function. Same with the mandibular canines, the maxilla is still underdeveloped IMO, but catching up fast.

Is the drooling happening all the time or only when Jasper is sleeping? 
Sam ingested a wasp a few days ago and he drooled a little after that, nothing major. 
Probably Jasper liked the toad.
I usually wait for about 24 hr before I call in for a vet appt.
If Jasper still drools and has to shake his head and drool flies around, a visit to the vet might be in order, IMO.

Hope Jasper will put this behind him soon.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Well, whatever it was cleared up late yesterday afternoon, thank goodness. It was happening all the time, but only pooled like that when he was asleep, since it's the only time he was still long enough for it to happen!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Excellent. 8)


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, that's good news!!

My previous dog before Willie used to drool uncontrollably when she was afraid -- for example, when she knew a toe-nail trim was imminent, or while waiting in the exam room at the Vet's office. Poor girl! She was always compliant, even when fearful. What a brave girl she was!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

redrover said:


> Does anyone know what might cause this? Last night Jasper just started having a lot of drool--I noticed when I woke up to a HUGE wet spot on the sleeve of my shirt.


Good reason not to sleep with a dog. I'd throw my wife off the bed if that happened.


----------

